# The iCompositions Premiere Orchestra



## mahlerfan (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello all, as you know I have an account over at iCompositions. Well recently I began to form the iComp Premiere Orchestra in the forums. Check out this link for more information.
http://www.icompositions.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=36880#36880

We are in great need of performers to join the group, and although originally it was to be formed of just iComp members, we are now open to almost anyone willing to join. (Or you could just join iComp, so then it would still be a completely iComp orchestra) Please check out the list of current members in the second post found in the link. If you play any of the instruments without anyone to cover for, we need you. If you play any of the instruments that we do have people to cover for, we still need you.  Please help out if you have the available time and could play with us. We will give you credit at iComp, and still mark down your names of the member list. Thanks a lot in advance.
-mfan

If you have more questions, then please either ask them here, or if you have an account at iComp, then please ask me there by either messaging me or replying to the thread in the forums. At iComp, I also have a blog entry that explains a bit more about the technical aspects of this project.


----------

